# Diego Sanchez: Im lifting again. I want to make a statement with how i look.



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> "I was injured the whole camp [for Thiago]. I had a hurt shoulder, [and] I had broke my hand, so I didn’t get to lift at all for that camp. That’s why I wasn’t as big as I am now. I’m lifting again. I’m getting my strength back. I think the UFC is gonna be impressed with the way I come into this fight -- strong ... There will never be another fight for Diego Sanchez at 155. That was a brief hiatus. I told everybody I wanted to win the belt and go back up. Truthfully, I was never 100 percent at 55. I was always 75 percent. I was never strong. I was wiry strong, but I didn’t have my brute strength that you have from lifting weights. I want to make a statement with how I look. I want guys to say, ‘I can’t believe how strong he was in there.’ I don’t ever want to get out-strengthed in my career ever again."


Huh.. i wonder if itl be a noticeable change. It better be or he hyped it up for no reason.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

This is good news!


WAR DIEGO!!


repped


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Killstarz said:


> This is good news!
> 
> 
> WAR DIEGO!!
> ...


Thanks buddy. Appreciated.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't think it was his strength causing him problems, I think it was his lack of growth. Hopefully this means he is getting into the gym more and working with his trainers more as well. Will he get big enough that he will have to start cutting weight seriously to make 170? It would be interesting to see. But yes, I would agree, he did look smaller in his more recent fights.


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

Maybe tonight we will get another epic slam by the dream.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Bigger and more muscular but I am still going with Kampmann


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

f4rtknock3r said:


> Maybe tonight we will get another epic slam by the dream.


We can only hope!!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Anybody talking about themselves and using terms like "my brute strength" is alright in my book.

I think Kampmann will take it, but I'm putting cash on Sanchez.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Good for him, I'm still going with Kampmann.


----------



## hardbodyheath (Jan 26, 2011)

I will say what everyone in here thinks. We need PROOF!!! Diego must post either mostly or fully nude photos of his new look. We all are waiting


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Is it just me or was his old nickname "The Nightmare" a lot cooler than "The Dream"? The dream can mean all kinds of things hehehehe


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Pound&Mound said:


> Is it just me or was his old nickname "The Nightmare" a lot cooler than "The Dream"? The dream can mean all kinds of things hehehehe


I dont think 'the dream' is his official nickname


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Everyone sort of just gave him that nick name after he dropped "the nightmare". He said he didn't need a nick name.

I hope he wins this fight, though it won't be easy.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

lifting weights wont help Diego from being the most predictable striker this side of Frank Mir.


1-2

1-2 

step forward 1-2-1


1-2 kick

1-2


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> I dont think 'the dream' is his official nickname


Oh yes it is.


----------



## BadTrip (Dec 31, 2008)

Pound&Mound said:


> Is it just me or was his old nickname "The Nightmare" a lot cooler than "The Dream"? The dream can mean all kinds of things hehehehe


Yeah... if he was going to change his nickname he should have picked something a little more intimidating than "The Dream". ......something like.... "Spanky" !!!


----------



## BadTrip (Dec 31, 2008)

hardbodyheath said:


> I will say what everyone in here thinks. We need PROOF!!! Diego must post either mostly or fully nude photos of his new look. We all are waiting


/FONT=homophobe 

Dude.... 
<insert homophobic slur here> 

/FONT=homophobe

:wink03:


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

i thought he looked awesome at LW and should have stayed there:confused03:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yah there's only so much one can cut before one begins to lose muscle fibers. Didn't look like he had any strength or power at all at 155. Keep in mind he only lost to Koscheck at 170 before he went down for some reason. 

Interesting transformation with em mentally and physically. 

The Dream vs The Nightmare - Who wins?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Keep in mind he only lost to Koscheck at 170 before he went down for some reason.


and Fitch.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

I really don't get his move back up to 170. He lost 1 fight at 155 and that was to BJ Penn and he really had no chance in that fight from the get go because he got taken out on the feet. It had nothing to do with his strength and everything to do with his wild, sloppy stand up. His battle with Guida may have got him FotN award, but it also illustrated his sloppy boxing. 

He had 3 fights at 155. Stevenson, Guida and BJ Penn. In which of those fights did we see lack of strength as a factor anywhere?

At 170 we've already seen his lack of strength in the Hathaway fight. I can tell you where we are gonna see lack of strength and that is if he ever fights Kos again, or Alves, or Story or GSP.

I saw the UFN weigh-in pics and it looks like the same 170lb Diego to me. He looks like a flabby, undersized WW and several inches shorter than Kampmann.

I'm not saying that Diego can't have success at WW with certain match-ups that favor him, but there's no way he's going to be a contender at his size, where he definitely was at 155.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

Diego and Joe Stevenson looked excellent when on The Ultimate Fighter and I believe they were 185lbs. They were strong and powered through guys..


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

Diego looked more flabby and not so "strong".


----------



## hardbodyheath (Jan 26, 2011)

I know a lot of people wanted to see pics of Diego with or without clothes to see his new look. But after seeing his flabby body I think many would agree No Thanks


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I think by 'lifting weights' he was lifting a fork with a bit of pie on the end of it.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Nice jabs as always by Kampmann and top-notch TDD. The jab was progressively weaker as dominant cardio too over.

Close fight, Diego got the 2nd and 3rd by brawling.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

He looked the flabbiest I have ever seen him, and his cardio showed it!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

kgilstrap said:


> He looked the flabbiest I have ever seen him, and his cardio showed it!


Where did he ever show signs of bad cardio?

Diego shot for multiple td attempts every single round and was still punching with power and speed at the end of the third. 

On top of that he had to deal with blood pouring from his mouth since round 1.


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

Diego's cardio was def strong, as usual, but man.. his physique was terrible. Just flabby. Not impressed, plus he didn't look like he was working out with weights either :dunno:


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

I hate to say this but maybe the reason Diego looks flabby and not like a body-builder is because he ISNT on steroids and lifts weights and gains muscle naturally.................


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> I hate to say this but maybe the reason Diego looks flabby and not like a body-builder is because he ISNT on steroids and lifts weights and gains muscle naturally.................


you really don't need to be on steroids to have a decent body, if he didn't have all that body fat he would look reasonably ripped and in shape.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

mohammadmoofty said:


> you really don't need to be on steroids to have a decent body, if he didn't have all that body fat he would look reasonably ripped and in shape.


Well for starters he didnt look fat , he looked less ripped than he usually does , i agree you dont need steroids for a decent body but half the fighters have bodies too good and finally he may have been a little doughy but he had excellent cardio.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

He was more ripped in his early ufc days


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Well for starters he didnt look fat , he looked less ripped than he usually does , i agree you dont need steroids for a decent body but half the fighters have bodies too good and finally he may have been a little doughy but he had excellent cardio.


 :confused02: he looked less ripped then he usually does because he had more body fat, simple as that.


edit: and half the fighters have bodies "too good"? you're really underestimating the capability of the human body naturally, then factor in genetics and EXTREME hard work, day in day out, and you've got yourself a good body. (as long as one eats right)


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Looked like Diego used a little weight lifting as justification for eating 9000 cals a day haha. Deff didnt look as ripped as usual.


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

***** de Amigo said:


> Well for starters he didnt look fat , he looked less ripped than he usually does , i agree you dont need steroids for a decent body but half the fighters have bodies too good and finally he may have been a little doughy but he had excellent cardio.



Are you defending his physical condition? You must be chubby and in denial about it your self. Cause man, there's no way around it. That was the worst physical condition Diego has ever looked... by far. To say it's because he's off the sauce (if that's what you're implying) is just moronic.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> I hate to say this but maybe the reason Diego looks flabby and not like a body-builder is because he ISNT on steroids and lifts weights and gains muscle naturally.................


Na dude steroids don't make you ripped. Just ask Josh Barnett. 

You must have a skinny friend who looks ripped but never works out or gains weight? I have a few and am pretty jealous lol.


----------



## Ciaci (Feb 9, 2011)

*Dough-ego Sandwich!*

What the hell was Diego Sanchez lifting, submarine sandwiches to his mouth? His midsection look like Adam Richman's from Man vs. Food!


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a feeling Diego lifted a few weights on fight day and was like "I'M LIFTING AGAIN!!!11!!11".


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

Diego had less body fat on The Ultimate Fighter at 185 I believe. Or he just looked more solid.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

No matter whether he actually lifted weights or not, it's a wonder to me that guy as hyperactive as Diego is able to put on that much fat.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

He looked at his most ripped in the guida fight.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

i really dont understand why so many ppl think he looked so weak at LW, i think he looked awesome at LW and was doing well

hes too small for WW...i dont know why most ppl think thats his best weight, he has a nice frame for LW...he looked like bj against fitch when fighting kampmann...

diego! go back to LW man...bj isnt there anymore


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

He definately looked leaner at LW.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

VolcomX311 said:


> Looked like Diego dirty bulked.



That's what it looked like to me, too. I don't even see how it helped him because he didn't really outmuscle Kampmann. Didn't he walk around at 190lbs or something prior to dropping to LW? He never used to appear very small at WW, but now it seems so noticeable. In fact, I remember him being a decent sized Middleweight on TUF. All this weight jumping can't be great for the body.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Bebop said:


> I don't get it.. Not Funny, shouldn't be here.


My bad.. i thought it was Diego Sanchez.. after quickly searching on Google and it was linked on mmamania.

After checking, it's not.. just some random dude in Australia.

*P.S.*
stop acting so up tight old man... You made it sound like it caused you to have a heart-attack, i had to double-check the pic., had me all worried. damn....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Guys that is really not appropriate so it was deleted.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Guys that is really not appropriate so it was deleted.


are you serious? i have seen avatars with girls bending over with their pants down to their knees and upshots of girl's shirts where you can vividly see their breasts, etc.? not my site .. i don't understand the logic. 

Anyhow.. as for Sanchez vs. Kampmann:
- Diego's footwork looks horrible.
- Diego has not handled the move in weight class well, his movements/reaction is slow, and just looks out of shape. he put on the wrong kind of weight.

Kampmann:
- Never gave this dude the time, but i will start to more now. love his stand up, great/crisp striking.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice waistline flab, Diego.....


----------

